# .223 Lower Receiver



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am thinking about doing a .223 build as a designated night hunting rifle. I have already selected the upper. A DPMS flat top with a 16" heavy chrome moly barrel. Any of you fellers know where might be a good source for a complete lower receiver assembly like a (preferably) DPMS, or Olympic, Stag, etc. etc. that might run a little less than an arm and a leg?







Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

There are a lot of options out there for lowers, but from what I understand, very few companies actually machine their own lowers. That means most of them come from the same place.

I went on this search last year because I was going to build a couple more AR's. Unfortunately I also picked up a few whole guns, and now I don't plan to finish building these.

I found Spikes Tactical to make some great quality lowers... and they look sharp too. I would part with the black one for $100 or the color filled one for $120.

If you went this route, you would likely want to get a different trigger. I think you would be happy with the rest of it though. My FFL is out until next week, but I could ship after that if you want one.

FYI - These were logged in as "Pistol Lowers" which makes them worth a bit more from what ive seen. They can legally be used on a rifle though. Once you go rifle though, you can't go back and use them on a pistol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris,
I sent you a PM.
Holler back.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got a DMPS upper myself, with a Bushmaster lower. However I also have a Rock River Arms full assembly and have to say that is much better than my Bushmaster.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kennyd said:


> I've got a DMPS upper myself, with a Bushmaster lower. However I also have a Rock River Arms full assembly and have to say that is much better than my Bushmaster.


What DPMS upper do you have? I am going with an A3 flat top w/16" bull barrel.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

It's an upper I won in a contest. Custom DMPS 16" bull barrel 1-9 twist. Shoots 1/2min with ease.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

here is where I bought mine and had it shipped to my dealer. RGUNS - DPMS 5.56mm AR-15 Lower Receivers: Select Configuration


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> here is where I bought mine and had it shipped to my dealer. RGUNS - DPMS 5.56mm AR-15 Lower Receivers: Select Configuration


That is where I ordered my upper wilded. Bookmarked the site for future projects.


----------

